# looking for a transission for gtir in my sentra 2000 se



## sentragtirswap (Dec 27, 2017)

so I ended up getting a 2000 Nissan sentra with a sr20det from a gtir swap the car is nasty and yet I need a 6 speed transmission for it I live in va not from here but would like some advise to begin my search and not have to give a kidney up


----------

